# 2021 TIDEWATER 2300 CAROLINA BAY



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS IS THE ULTIMATE BOAT FOR FAMILY, LOTS OF SEATING, ALSO PLENTY FISHING ROOM, HEAD CONSOLE, STEREO, SPEAKERS, UNDERWATER LIGHTS, POWERED WITH A VF250LX MOTOR T TOP, THRU HULL TRANSDUCER, CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY TO TRY THIS BEAUTY OUT $88,365.00

[email protected]
361-758-2140


----------

